# Required documents for Statement of Comparability for Foreign Higher Education



## ic334 (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi,

I want to apply for Germany's Statement of Comparability for Foreign Higher Education. But I don't understand some of the required documents. I'll paste below the description of these documents in German and following the respective translations in English from what I got in Google Translate. Please help me understand what they are referring to with these documents. Thanks. (Please see below the descriptions)

1. Das originalsprachige Schulabschlusszeugnis, das den Hochschulzugang eröffnet.

2. Die originalsprachigen Abschlussurkunden mit Fächer- und Notenübersichten eventuell vorhergehender Studienabschlüsse (z.B. bei Aufbaustudiengängen).
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. The original language school leaving certificate, which opens the university entrance.

2.The original-language final certificates with subject and grade overviews of any previous degrees (e.g. for postgraduate courses)............does this mean transcripts? they already ask for transcripts in another part of the 'Required Documents' webpage


----------

